# To early to tell



## cda (Oct 21, 2010)

To early to tell what is burning and fire protection systems performance

http://m.cnn.com/primary/_9MksGe-i0LLt75O0w

http://rosevillept.com/detail/162435.html

Posted from iPhone may have to cut and paste links


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 22, 2010)

Wonder why these stores attract so much crime.  This is the fourth event within the last year with this franchise nationally from beatings to arson.  Hope the one getting ready for CO in our community doesn't bring trouble.........Gamers...sheesh


----------



## Jobsaver (Oct 23, 2010)

WB: Maybe too much adrenaline being stored up in the body with no place to go.

I am reminded of an old song, "Ya got trouble", The Music Man.

"Harold:

Well, either you're closing your eyes

To a situation you do now wish to acknowledge

Or you are not aware of the caliber of disaster indicated

By the presence of a pool table in your community.

Ya got trouble, my friend, right here,

I say, trouble right here in River City."


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 28, 2010)

Sprinkler system was turned off during Galleria fire, officials confirm

Read more: http://www.sacbee.com/2010/10/26/3134231/sprinker-system-was-turned-off.html#ixzz13hACrBzW

We have been able to confirm that the sprinklers were turned off for part of the time," said Megan MacPherson, a spokeswoman for the city of Roseville.

Details on when the sprinklers were shut off and under whose orders would come from an internal investigation, MacPherson said. She said she had no further information on the items collected by agents.


----------



## cda (Oct 28, 2010)

Guess they do not have to worry about mold from the fire sprinklers discharging water


----------



## Marshal Chris (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't know if anyone else heard this, but allegedly the order to shut the sprinklers down came from the police.

http://www.news10.net/cleanprint/?1288618305609


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 1, 2010)

I read that on a fire forum after the incident.  If valid, they will re-evaluate their response to possible terrorist threats, pay mega $$ nad hopefully stay out of fire protection and egress measures during incidents just because........


----------



## Marshal Chris (Nov 1, 2010)

> Bomb Fears Allow Mall Arson Fire to Burn Unmitigated – A disturbed young man carrying a lighter and backpack reeking of a “chemical” odor, ordered employees out of a GameStop video store in the Westfield Galleria at Roseville, California shortly after opening on Thursday. After barricading himself in the backroom, he repelled responding security with the additional verbal threat of a firearm, and then lit fire to the store. While the sprinkler system contained the flames, firefighters were held at bay for fear of an explosive device left inside. Water caused a bomb robot to short-circuit during the standoff, and a decision was made to shut down the mall’s sprinkler system. The bomb squad entered, but was driven back as the fire flared up. The backpack and a second robot were buried when a section of roof collapsed, leaving firefighters unable to directly attack the seat of the fire. The perpetrator was apprehended outside the mall less than two hours into the incident, and is also suspected in arson fires in a house and a Walmart in the area earlier that day. Damage was estimated at $55 million.


Got this in an email today.

Assessment: Malls remain a top concern as targets for terrorism, and incendiary devices an increasingly favored tool. At this incident, unified command had superior size-up information based on clear and immediate intel derived from store employees and mall security. Evacuation conditions were near optimum based on time, day, and season. However, complexity of the situation would increase by orders of magnitude based on a well-timed strike by multiple assailants. Access to building systems, including fire suppression and CCTV, and proactive response measures are critical in this scenario.


----------

